# tints ticket



## skizmatik (Dec 31, 2005)

hey i drive a 95 black sentra with 15% back window tints and 20% front. my freind was driving my car and he got pulled over and got ticketed to remove the tints as well. Even though i dont have to go to court, he has to bring a pic of the car without tints. i took a picture of my friends car who actually has the same car as mine without tints except with different rims. do you think the court will notice if i bring a pic of a different car?


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

They should. Unless, of course, they need a pic of the license plate, too. In that case, switch yours with his to give it that extra illegal touch. 
BTW, in Oklahoma, the law cant force (via ticket) an individual to alter a car that is being borrowed. They sure as hell can ticket the driver, though. lol.
Remember that trying to fool the law is subject to heftier fines and penalties for both of you if you get cought.
Good luck.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

DraftEm98 said:


> They should. Unless, of course, they need a pic of the license plate, too. In that case, switch yours with his to give it that extra illegal touch.
> BTW, in Oklahoma, the law cant force (via ticket) an individual to alter a car that is being borrowed. They sure as hell can ticket the driver, though. lol.
> Remember that trying to fool the law is subject to heftier fines and penalties for both of you if you get cought.
> Good luck.


Roll the windows down and take a pic :balls:


----------



## 200SXWHOOPEDYA (Jan 9, 2006)

ghost_ryder35 said:


> Roll the windows down and take a pic :balls:



LOL i like this idea


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

I'd go after the shop that did it. If they knew it was illegal, they shouldn't have even offered the work.


----------



## wissnx01 (Aug 7, 2003)

If its past the statute of limitations, that would be a waste of time, plus its really a civil matter, probably not worth it. Also, a shop might know real dark tinting might be illegal, but if a customer wants it real dark, they will give it how the customer wants, because the end responsiblity is with the owner of the car. Ive gotten pulled over for factory tinting before. Many times its at the discression of who pulls you over.

Just scam it with another car if you can, but dont get caught, as that would constitute fraud, and fraud is a felony in many states.


----------



## NismoGa16 (Dec 8, 2005)

nova73guy said:


> I'd go after the shop that did it. If they knew it was illegal, they shouldn't have even offered the work.


There's an ultra reputable shop in my town that will put whatever tint you want on your car, they just won't warranty the work or give you a receipt if it's illegal i.e. too dark or mirror tint. They offer a lifetime warranty on their tint jobs if it's within NC law, even if you sell the car the warranty is transferable to the new owner. Here in NC you can have it as dark as you want on the back, but no darker than 35% VLT on the front windows and nothing more than an 6" stip accross the top of the windshield. There is also a $10 "tint inspection fee" tacked on to your annual state inspection if you have the front windows tinted, they have to measure the VLT with a special tool. But I know plenty of people who have 20% VLT on the front who have successfully passed inspection and didn't have to pay the $10 fee simply by rolling down the windows. Most tech's aren't going to take the time to roll them up to see if they're tinted or not. This is why I miss Louissiana, there are NO limits on the tint unless it's completely opaque, you can have the windshield 5% if you're dumb enough ( at least that's how it was 5 years ago )


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

nova73guy said:


> I'd go after the shop that did it. If they knew it was illegal, they shouldn't have even offered the work.



Most shops in my area tell the customer that they can do it but it's illegal for it to be on and it's up to the customer!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

do you have a pic of the car before it was tinted? Because that would show the car with no tint, as asked. Unless it said a current pic.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

A friend at work has really dark tints on his car but he's got a doctor's note with him in his car that says his eyes are really sensible to bright daylight... figures, whose aren't. Find a doctor that'll give you one of those. I don't think anyone will dare to take you to court with that note.


----------

